# Post a screenshot of your iPhone



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

What does your iPhone look like?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

How so I do this?




And what carrier do u use?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Once I jailbreak my touch, I'll post a screeny!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm always changing mine... but I've started working on my own custom theme, putting it together with bits from various sources. Eventually, I'm going to make my own theme from scratch, probably this weekend.

This is mine right now, still changing some icons tonight:


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd also like to see some ipod touch screen shots if possible.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

none of that crazy summerboard crap for me. i think i found too much stuff made springboard slow


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Like Kloan, I change mine all the time.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

This is mine right now... I change it every couple of days or so, so this wont last


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

A slight change to mine - can you spot the difference?










Details here


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

retrocactus said:


> A slight change to mine - can you spot the difference?


Ya you need to recharge your battery!


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

*Here is my iPod touch*

Picture of my hacked iPod touch.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Here are a couple of screen shots of my iPhone. One more conservative, the other is more fun.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's my iPod Touch.


----------



## macinfo (Sep 12, 2002)

*My iPhone*


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's my iPod Touch:


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*iPod Touch*

Mystique with some modifications:


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I like scandy colour scheme.

And I love how TrevX crammed the Mail Application in the 'Dock'
Is that a program to do that or did you have to do some pref or code 'hacking', also does the mail tag showing new mail show up on this?
Step two for me would be remove iTunes WiFi store off the dock and put it with the rest.

I am looking for a re-organizing program for the Touch, so I can reposition the icons.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Heart said:


> I like scandy colour scheme.
> 
> And I love how TrevX crammed the Mail Application in the 'Dock'
> Is that a program to do that or did you have to do some pref or code 'hacking', also does the mail tag showing new mail show up on this?
> ...


 
To customize the icon order, open Installer.app and install Customize 1.18. It will crash the first few times you run it on the touch, but it will eventually stay open. It will allow you to arrange the icons on the springboard in whatever order you want. Works fine on my Touch.


In fact, if you're getting rid of the iTunes store icon from the button bar and want to put Mail in its place Customize will let you do this! Just drag the Mail icon to the button bar section (using Customize, of course) and it will put it in. It only has room for 4 icons (unless you edit the .plist), but this should do what you want. 

Trev

Edit: Rewrote this with better instructions.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi, macinfo

Can you tell me which theme you used to get those icons. Thanks.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Updated. Going for a cleaner look.


----------



## macinfo (Sep 12, 2002)

The main theme is REALIZE but it is highly modified.



billwong said:


> Hi, macinfo
> 
> Can you tell me which theme you used to get those icons. Thanks.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

uhm this was a thread for iPhone owners? not iPhone wannabes tptptptp :lmao:


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

TrevX said:


> To customize the icon order, open Installer.app and install Customize 1.18. *It will crash the first few times you run it on the touch, but it will eventually stay open.* It will allow you to arrange the icons on the springboard in whatever order you want. Works fine on my Touch.


That is a awesome hint. I was waiting for it to be updated for the Touch, I would install it launch it maybe twice and give up. I shared this hint with a co-worker and we both installed it immediately and it worked as you stated. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Now with 1.1.3 on the iPod Touch....
Thanks to Chealion for the image I used with the ehMac.ca webclip it works perfect for this theme.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Updated from 1.1.1 to 1.1.4. Love the locate me feature, surprising how well it works here in Thailand.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

motoyen said:


> What does your iPhone look like?


wow, that is beyond gorgeous


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

I am having a hell of a time changing any theme with my Iphone, every time I tried to change it nothing comes up when I tap my customize icon. the icon comes up but when I try to change things there is nothing to change to(nothing in the customize library) and when I installed make it mine and locate me the icon comes up but it won't launch. I am running 1.1.4 and it didn't even work when I was running 1.1.3.
What's the deal


----------



## legendz (Aug 11, 2007)

I have jailbroken my iPod touch in 1.1.2 I have tried to jailbreak it to 1.1.4 but when it gets to 1.1.4 installer doesn't work properly giving me error messages. Should i get 1.1.3 jailbroken? How do i take screenshots of my iPod touch?


----------

